

Ask HN: Did anyone successfully finish both drchrono questions on time? - eranation

I managed to solve the first one on time (nice question, not too difficult, the hard part was getting it done in time and accurately) and thought at first that the one hour allotted is per question, not for both. Perhaps I&#x27;m old, or slow, but I felt 30 minutes per question is a bit challenging. Am I the only one? Did anyone get both on time and passed the automated tests? if so, would you please reply with what language you used, how many years of experience, and what is your age. (And if you are some sort of a certified genius, don&#x27;t forget to mention it as well). 
Thank you
======
DharmaSoldat
I finished the first one in 20 minutes and got bored with the second one.

I'm happy I work for the company I do. If this is what they want people to do
all day, geez.

~~~
eranation
That's pretty great, In what language? can you post the code? What company you
work for?

~~~
DharmaSoldat
Don't want to ruin the surprise for everyone else. 'Sides it's just data
processing. It's not hard to figure it out - it's quite logical.

Oh... my edit was I forgot the language. I did it in Ruby.

------
eranation
Context: job posting on HN linked to:
[https://www.drchrono.com/jobs/](https://www.drchrono.com/jobs/)

